# dog has hard stomach



## sonnyt (Apr 4, 2007)

hello my dog has been acting very funny latley. she has been licking her stomach alot and seems to have a hard stomach. when she is laying down she lays in a ball and when we pick her up she wants to keep her self in a ball. and when she walks she walks normal but sometimes she walks with her tail between her legs. she also whines and crys like she wants something! please help
<i sprayed the house for bugs yesterday and i dont know if that upsetted her in anyway and this is wierd but the other day her nipples squirted milk? is something wrong and what can i do?>


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Get your dog to a vet as soon as possible! There is something wrong with her. And only a vet can diagnose your dog!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Vet Now!!!!!


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

sonnyt said:


> hello my dog has been acting very funny latley. she has been licking her stomach alot and seems to have a hard stomach. when she is laying down she lays in a ball and when we pick her up she wants to keep her self in a ball. and when she walks she walks normal but sometimes she walks with her tail between her legs. she also whines and crys like she wants something! please help
> <i sprayed the house for bugs yesterday and i dont know if that upsetted her in anyway and this is wierd but the other day her nipples squirted milk? is something wrong and what can i do?>


Please take your pet to a veternarian A.S.A.P. 

It is obvious that your pet needs medical care.


----------



## sonnyt (Apr 4, 2007)

hey me again with the dogs hard stomach, well here is a update. she has started walking and isnt so tense she still keeps licking herself but thats all she is doing. all she does is lick her stomach and her stomach is still semihard and she crys every once and while but only when she is licking her self, and she DOESNT whant to go outside! i dont have any money to take my dog to the vet! i dont get paid till friday and i dont know if ill have enough money!!! is there anything i can do???


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Most vets have some type of payment plan that can be worked out. If she's that sick and you don't take to get vet care you could go to jail for animal cruelty


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Your dog needs to get to a vet imediately, regardless if you can afford it or not. As cshellenberger said most vets to payment plans and you can call your local humane society to find out if there are any low cost vets near you.


----------



## Suki's Moms (Apr 4, 2007)

I was reading up on some dog health brochures I picked up at the pet store. It mentioned bloating or a distended stomach...sometimes the abdomin is filled with air or fluid. It didn't really say what causes this, but it can be VERY SERIOUS!!! 

If you can't find a vet with payment plans, contact the humane society. They might have a vet on staff that could help at no charge.


----------



## sonnyt (Apr 4, 2007)

ok kool ill call the humane society! thanks everyone! and she aint so sick that she cant walk or anthing she is acting pretty normal just that she keeps licking herself and has a hard stomach but i think she is constopated becuase she hasnt used the bathroom for a while so maybe that is the reason for her stomach being hard do you think?


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

we still think she needs to go to the vet asap!


----------



## BabySophieCorgiEyes (Apr 4, 2007)

sonnyt said:


> ok kool ill call the humane society! thanks everyone! and she aint so sick that she cant walk or anthing she is acting pretty normal just that she keeps licking herself and has a hard stomach but i think she is constopated becuase she hasnt used the bathroom for a while so maybe that is the reason for her stomach being hard do you think?


This would not be a reason for it to be hard. You need to bring her to the vet no matter if you can afford it or not. My dads dog got hit by a police officer's car and he took her to a vet who took care of it. My dad is one of the poorest men. He doesn't have a job and doesn't pay for his house. So it he can afford it so can you.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

PLEASE, take her to the vet. NOW.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

sonnyt said:


> ok kool ill call the humane society! thanks everyone! and she aint so sick that she cant walk or anthing she is acting pretty normal just that she keeps licking herself and has a hard stomach but i think she is constopated becuase she hasnt used the bathroom for a while so maybe that is the reason for her stomach being hard do you think?



It sounds like she has a blockage or has bloated. BOTH CAN BE DEADLY!!!! Get her to a vet NOW


----------



## Nagem (Feb 6, 2007)

You should remember with animals that they have a tendency to hide illness until they are no longer physically able to. It relates directly to survival instinct. A visibly sick animal is an easy target.
Your dog will probably try to walk for as long as she is physically able. The fact that she can walk certainly isn't a bad sign, but it in no way indicates that she is well enough to wait for treatment. 
When something is hard where it should be soft there is always a problem. It could be internal bleeding, a blockage, serious infection.. the list goes on. If it is a serious issue, most vets (good vets at least) put payment methods second to saving the animal.


----------



## sonnyt (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey every one! i took her to the vet and its all good! i wasnt there so i dont know exactly what it was, all i know was that they said she was pretty much over it so all she had to do was eat and regain her strength and she will be back to normal


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

sonnyt said:


> Hey every one! i took her to the vet and its all good! i wasnt there so i dont know exactly what it was, all i know was that they said she was pretty much over it so all she had to do was eat and regain her strength and she will be back to normal


That makes absolutely no sense to me. Did you actually take your dog to the vet?


----------



## Nagem (Feb 6, 2007)

Snowshoe said:


> That makes absolutely no sense to me. Did you actually take your dog to the vet?


I am also confused by this.. The dog, in addition to the hard stomach, also randomly began producing milk (according to what the owner wrote in another thread). 
I cannot imagine a vet simply saying "nope, it will resolve itself on its own!" when presented with symptoms as major as those. At the very least, I would expect a very thorough explanation of what was wrong in the first place. 
I hope, for your sake, you really did take the dog to the vets because, if you didn't, it is likely that there won't be a dog to take to the vets in the near future.


----------



## Bobody (Sep 14, 2021)

sonnyt said:


> hello my dog has been acting very funny latley. she has been licking her stomach alot and seems to have a hard stomach. when she is laying down she lays in a ball and when we pick her up she wants to keep her self in a ball. and when she walks she walks normal but sometimes she walks with her tail between her legs. she also whines and crys like she wants something! please help
> <i sprayed the house for bugs yesterday and i dont know if that upsetted her in anyway and this is wierd but the other day her nipples squirted milk? is something wrong and what can i do?>


She is going to have puppies. Lol


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

This thread is from 2007, and none of the posters are active on the forum anymore. Please feel free to participate in current discussions or start your own thread, but I'm closing this one to further replies.


----------

